# Collecting her today



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Collecting new E460 this arvo

How do I feel?


 :roll: 8O  


Too late now - we've gone an' dunnit

O & Mrs de F


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

And you'll love it! Well done and here's to lots of happy miles


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Great news!*

Great news! ENJOY! ENJOY! ENJOY!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

You will love it Otto. All the best.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Good luck hunny, you will love it am sure


----------



## 115303 (Aug 8, 2008)

nice one otto

i feel for you :lol: i,ve got another 5 days and i keep on swinging from "what have i done 8O " to "cant wait :lol: "

time will tell.

hope you have a great time.

cheers
ian
:lol:


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Lucky you  , i stiil have another 10 days to wait.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*Got her now - and so far reasonably good*

Thanks all who offered good wishes

She's a 'beaut'

So far everything seems to work in the habitation area, and I did expect to see a few rough edges, but not really found anything
I have to say workmanship appears to be very good indeed - just a little trigger happy with the gunk gun

This isn't a review, but quality does seem to be a higher priority than kit, so you get a basic bathroom cabinet, no bowl for the kitchen but I think Swift have done a pretty good job
Only rattle was from cooker - fixed by a Cavalier King Charles (printed on the tea towel we got from Aunty when we married - 32 years and at last we found a use for it)

Flies in the ointment?
[marq=right:41480658c8]Radio doesn't work - lights up but no sound from speakers - big cable in glove box suggests that it isn't wired up
4 calls to Glossop, but not much response yet
Maybe glad that Swift are taking a responsible attitude to customer service
[marq=right]Hand book states there is a tool for fitting gas pipes (Glossop used my monkey wrench because there was no tool)
[/marq:41480658c8]Should we have scatter cushions?

Fiat? 130 engine 6 speed pulls her along way better than the 2.8 in our previous E445
Not pushed her beyond 55, but she flies up hills
Doors close like a Volkswagen

Cab finish and trim is better finished than the cab in the Tribute, with everything moe carefully assembled
Pity to take it all to bits to find the problem with the radio


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*Oops - couldn't have done that if I'd tried*

Thanks all who offered good wishes

She's a 'beaut'

So far everything seems to work in the habitation area, and I did expect to see a few rough edges, but not really found anything
I have to say workmanship appears to be very good indeed - just a little trigger happy with the gunk gun

This isn't a review, but quality does seem to be a higher priority than kit, so you get a basic bathroom cabinet, no bowl for the kitchen but I think Swift have done a pretty good job
Only rattle was from cooker - fixed by a Cavalier King Charles (printed on the tea towel we got from Aunty when we married - 32 years and at last we found a use for it)

Flies in the ointment?
Radio doesn't work - lights up but no sound from speakers - big cable in glove box suggests that it isn't wired up
4 calls to Glossop, but not much response yet
Maybe glad that Swift are taking a responsible attitude to customer service
Hand book states there is a tool for fitting gas pipes (Glossop used my monkey wrench because there was no tool)
Should we have scatter cushions?

Fiat? 130 engine 6 speed pulls her along way better than the 2.8 in our previous E445
Not pushed her beyond 55, but she flies up hills
Doors close like a Volkswagen

Cab finish and trim is better finished than the cab in the Tribute, with everything moe carefully assembled
Pity to take it all to bits to find the problem with the radio


----------

